# Supplemental third party insurance?



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

Is this a thing anywhere? Say that I don't wish to disturb my existing policy, but would rather purchase some kind of add on rider, or separate policy altogether exclusively for ridesharing. Is this something that anyone offers? I currently have Progressive and live in New Jersey if it matters. If it went by hours worked, and wasn't insanely costly I would definitely look into it. If not, perhaps there's a gap here that an enterprising company could fill.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

There is "MetroMile" but its only in some states.

Be careful, be sure you understand your insurance company's stance on ride sharing...


----------



## Skyhakw2472 (Jun 3, 2015)

I talked with my insurance carrier (NJM) and they don't have anything as of yet in terms of a rider. They are monitoring the ride sharing market and not sure if they will do anything or wait until NJ comes out with a ruling on the amendment in the legislature before they start thinking about offering anything. Currently NJM will not cover me if involved in an accident while driving for Uber. They did suggest looking into other companies and I believe they recommended Progressive as they may have something in place already to cover ride sharing. Still one of those things that is so up in the air, it's the insurance companies and us playing chicken to see who will flinch first.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Skyhakw2472 said:


> I talked with my insurance carrier (NJM) and they don't have anything as of yet in terms of a rider. They are monitoring the ride sharing market and not sure if they will do anything or wait until NJ comes out with a ruling on the amendment in the legislature before they start thinking about offering anything. Currently NJM will not cover me if involved in an accident while driving for Uber. They did suggest looking into other companies and I believe they recommended Progressive as they may have something in place already to cover ride sharing. Still one of those things that is so up in the air, it's the insurance companies and us playing chicken to see who will flinch first.


Progressive offers rideshare insurance in like 20 states, but NJ isn't 1 of them. Allstate is rolling it out in a few states with more to come in 2016 and said its going to cost 15-20 dollars a year. I don't think anyone in NJ offers any kind of rideshare insurance. Now when you spoke to NJM did they say they wouldn't cover you if you had an accident or they won't cover you at all if you drive rideshare? My insurance company told me that they would be unable to insure me at all if I drive rideshare. So I am looking into other personal policies that would allow to drive rideshare but won't drop me if there was an accident while driving. I was even thinking about looking into what it entails and the cost of starting a legit Limo company to get the plates and to no longer be hassled by the shore cops and the airports as well as being able to drive uber SUV.


----------



## Skyhakw2472 (Jun 3, 2015)

When I spoke to NJM they had me on hold for a while and then basically said that since the ride sharing was such a new and ever increasing concept, that they are still gathering information and trying to decide what to do. Until NJ figures out the legislation that is in the works the insurance companies don't want to decide on anything. They merely suggested I look for other insurance to cover this vehicle, however they did not say they would drop me if I drive ride share, but they also were not confident that I wouldn't be dropped either. Such a wishy washy answer from them. However, I am due for renewal soon, so I wonder what the application will say when I go to renew, should be interesting to see if they have the ride share question. I will answer honestly and see what happens. I am also hoping they come out with some type of additional rider for the policy, this way it wouldn't be an issue, but the way things drag in this state I think that is too much to ask for. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

zombieguy said:


> Progressive offers rideshare insurance in like 20 states, but NJ isn't 1 of them. Allstate is rolling it out in a few states with more to come in 2016 and said its going to cost 15-20 dollars a year. I don't think anyone in NJ offers any kind of rideshare insurance. Now when you spoke to NJM did they say they wouldn't cover you if you had an accident or they won't cover you at all if you drive rideshare? My insurance company told me that they would be unable to insure me at all if I drive rideshare. So I am looking into other personal policies that would allow to drive rideshare but won't drop me if there was an accident while driving. I was even thinking about looking into what it entails and the cost of starting a legit Limo company to get the plates and to no longer be hassled by the shore cops and the airports as well as being able to drive uber SUV.


$15-20 a year? That seems unlikely. If your rates increased by that much a month you would be a blessed man. Typical rideshare insurance often doubles or even triples personal insurance rates. You will see people paying or quoted anywhere between $2,500 and $5,500 a year. $2,500 would be on the low side for most people I'd guess.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Is there any supplemental fourth parties as well?


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Huberis said:


> $15-20 a year? That seems unlikely. If your rates increased by that much a month you would be a blessed man. Typical rideshare insurance often doubles or even triples personal insurance rates. You will see people paying or quoted anywhere between $2,500 and $5,500 a year. $2,500 would be on the low side for most people I'd guess.


Yea, I thought that it didn't seem right either but that's what it said, maybe a misprint or something. I have called around and there is no company in NJ that will insure for rideshare. If they know you are doing it, they will drop you immediately, this is what I have been told. The only way would be to start a limo company and get an LLC, register your vehicle to the company to get OL plates, fulfill all the requirements to be a Limo driver in the state and pay about $6000 a year for Livery insurance. Not gonna happen.


----------



## Skyhakw2472 (Jun 3, 2015)

zombieguy said:


> The only way would be to start a limo company and get an LLC, register your vehicle to the company to get OL plates, fulfill all the requirements to be a Limo driver in the state and pay about $6000 a year for Livery insurance. Not gonna happen.


Yeah, I agree, not going to happen. I'm just doing this as a side job anyway. If I wanted to be a full time driver then I would go down that route. I like this option better as they already have the GPS technology in place and I don't have to integrate any other knowledge of the areas into my brain lol. Plug and play system is great, but if NJ doesn't figure this out soon, then a ton of drivers will no be available soon, especially once tickets start getting issued with regularity.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

zombieguy said:


> Yea, I thought that it didn't seem right either but that's what it said, maybe a misprint or something. I have called around and there is no company in NJ that will insure for rideshare. If they know you are doing it, they will drop you immediately, this is what I have been told. The only way would be to start a limo company and get an LLC, register your vehicle to the company to get OL plates, fulfill all the requirements to be a Limo driver in the state and pay about $6000 a year for Livery insurance. Not gonna happen.


$6,000 a year is easy to believe. I would have guessed higher.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Skyhakw2472 said:


> Yeah, I agree, not going to happen. I'm just doing this as a side job anyway. If I wanted to be a full time driver then I would go down that route. I like this option better as they already have the GPS technology in place and I don't have to integrate any other knowledge of the areas into my brain lol. Plug and play system is great, but if NJ doesn't figure this out soon, then a ton of drivers will no be available soon, especially once tickets start getting issued with regularity.


All of that was to get legit limo/livery insurance. The $6,000 a year is for actual Livery insurance with a 1.5mil policy. Rideshare insurance by Geico or Progressive isn't going to be anywhere near that high. You do realize that your insurance company will drop you if they find out you are driving for Uber or if you have an accident?


----------



## Skyhakw2472 (Jun 3, 2015)

zombieguy said:


> You do realize that your insurance company will drop you if they find out you are driving for Uber or if you have an accident?


Thanks for the info. I did have this discussion with my insurance carrier, and although they did not come out and tell me to stop driving they did suggest to look for an alternative insurance carrier to cover the vehicle. However, as we can all see, in NJ there are no real alternatives unless you do get a commercial policy and go down the road of some sort of livery driver, obviously not going to happen on a part time gig. Once I receive the renewal paperwork in the mail and read through that I will look to see what language they put in place regarding ride sharing. The agent stated that this whole ride share was just so new for them and they have been getting calls regarding it, but they are waiting to see what the state does in terms of regulation. In the meantime just be cautious and not cause a raucous and we will see what happens with this legislation.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

I just called NJM, and the girl kept putting me on hold and going "let me go check". I must have explained it to her 3 times, I said, "if someone were driving for Uber and got into an accident I understand NJM wouldn't cover it but would the policy be cancelled altogether"? She came back and said I need your name and number and address to answer your question, I was like, why do you need that just to answer a question, I don't have NJM, I'm just asking a question if the policy would be cancelled and she said yes we would have to cancel the policy. I know they told you otherwise but I would keep a look out for a cancellation letter.


----------



## mazen (Apr 12, 2015)

Skyhakw2472 said:


> When I spoke to NJM they had me on hold for a while and then basically said that since the ride sharing was such a new and ever increasing concept, that they are still gathering information and trying to decide what to do. Until NJ figures out the legislation that is in the works the insurance companies don't want to decide on anything. They merely suggested I look for other insurance to cover this vehicle, however they did not say they would drop me if I drive ride share, but they also were not confident that I wouldn't be dropped either. Such a wishy washy answer from them. However, I am due for renewal soon, so I wonder what the application will say when I go to renew, should be interesting to see if they have the ride share question. I will answer honestly and see what happens. I am also hoping they come out with some type of additional rider for the policy, this way it wouldn't be an issue, but the way things drag in this state I think that is too much to ask for. I will let you know what happens.


Any word from NJM
Will they drop you if you are in an Uber accident


----------



## Skyhakw2472 (Jun 3, 2015)

mazen said:


> Any word from NJM
> Will they drop you if you are in an Uber accident


They just renewed my policy and they even asked me about Uber, to which I replied to them that once the app is turned on that Uber's policy becomes primary, and they were like OK and haven't said anything else about it. In the unfortunate event of an accident the reality is any insurance company can drop you, no matter if you are ride share or not, it all depends on their cost structure and if they feel that you are more of a risk than others.


----------



## geodiscobowl (May 6, 2017)

I spoke with a NJM rep on two separate occasions. The response was the same both times. If the Uber app is on, NJM does not cover. If the Uber app is off, your coverage is in full force. They said they will not drop you just because you are an Uber driver. Next, I need to ask what their stance would be in case of an accident while Uber app is on, but no rider in the car. Whatever the situation, I will insist on NJM emailing me their position with regard to Uber. He said/she said does not hold up in court.


----------

